# Bunny baby pics!!!



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, I have a FF nigerian dwarf who is due today. I only have one possible due date I am aware of. I keep my bucks separate from the does and only hand breed when in standing heat. My doe "Bunny" comes from excellent lines so her udder has me stumped. it is very small for being due today. The other thing is her ligaments are rock solid. everything else around her tail head is sinking... I have raised goats for many years now with 30 does in my herd and have never seen a girl this close have such a tiny udder and rock solid ligaments. Am I missing something or is she just my oddball?







?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Beautiful doe! 🥰

I have heard quite a few stories of does not filling their udder until _after_ kidding, so maybe that will be the case for Bunny. Hope all goes well! Happy kidding!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Beautiful doe! 🥰
> 
> I have heard quite a few stories of does not filling their udder until _after_ kidding, so maybe that will be the case for Bunny. Hope all goes well! Happy kidding!


Thank you so much!!! She is bred to my chamoise blue eyed polled buck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not a guarantee that they will go right at 145 days. They don't always read the book.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I had one doe that went nearly 3 weeks over, then had another one that went on exactly 150 days. You just never know!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Not a guarantee that they will go right at 145 days. They don't always read the book.


I totally agree with you I am just thrown off on how firm her ligaments still are this close. Normally I would see them start to soften a bit by this point..


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Boers4ever said:


> I had one doe that went nearly 3 weeks over, then had another one that went on exactly 150 days. You just never know!


Wow!! 3 weeks over due I’d be goin bonkers lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I never go by ligaments. No guarantees with them either.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

pic updates from this morning....shes moving very slow and belly rubbing on everything!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone, keep us guessing.

To the goat who kidded 3 weeks late, only means she took at a later breeding date. 
Think of this, if she was that late, the kid would of grown so big, the kid could never be born naturally. 

There is over due, but 3 weeks?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree with everyone, keep us guessing.
> 
> To the goat who kidded 3 weeks late, only means she took at a later breeding date.
> Think of this, if she was that late, the kid would of grown so big, the kid could never be born naturally.
> ...


Yeah I’m not sure what happened there. I saw her with the buck only once. The kids were tiny though. They didn’t do very well and had immune system problems. That was a couple years ago and I’m still stumped.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

oh yay!!!!! we had some udder growth today!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Woooooo! Come on gal! dont keep us waiting, we wanna to see your babiesy!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay Bunny!! She's getting close!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a cute face! Love her name


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I am incredibly concerned.... praying when I get to the barn everyone is ok!! Yesterday Bunny acted and looked like she was in very early labor except those ligaments were there and udder not huge. Well I waited with her from 7am-midnight. She was having contractions but they seemed irregular and never any hard lip curling contractions. I finally called it a night when she fell asleep. my gut tells me the kid is presenting incorrectly therefore not pressing on her cervix to dilate her. however im hoping she was just having Braxton hicks type of contractions. somewhere in the middle of the day her ligaments were completely gone.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh no. If you are not sure cant you go in and check?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

daisysmaid said:


> I am incredibly concerned.... praying when I get to the barn everyone is ok!! Yesterday Bunny acted and looked like she was in very early labor except those ligaments were there and udder not huge. Well I waited with her from 7am-midnight. She was having contractions but they seemed irregular and never any hard lip curling contractions. I finally called it a night when she fell asleep. my gut tells me the kid is presenting incorrectly therefore not pressing on her cervix to dilate her. however im hoping she was just having Braxton hicks type of contractions. somewhere in the middle of the day her ligaments were completely gone.


Have you checked to see if she's dialated? How's she acting now since last night?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You need to wash up and check her.

If you are afraid to do it, get a vet right away. She can die if she is indeed in trouble. Hopefully it isn’t to late for the babies. Very concerned for her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is your girl today?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If the kidd isnt presented well. You can glove up, lube up, and useing your fingers, rub her cervix with each contraction. That will stimulate it to.open. P lease let us know how you & Bunny are?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I agree with everyone. Hope everything is okay. How are you and Bunny doing?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

well, after she fell asleep I also fell asleep. She had twin buckling around 5am one DOA and the other was super chilled. I got him warmed and perked back up enough to get some colostrum in him. After several hours he finally stood up and nursed from mom!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am sorry you lost one. But what a beauty that survived. Looks just like Bunny


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's too bad that one didn't make it. 😔 

Such a cute little baby boy! Good job getting him warmed up! Congratulations!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

thanks!!! I think he has blue eyes and possibly polled as well!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. 

Glad the little guy is doing ok.
He is really cute.


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

He is adorable. I love his coloring. 

So sorry to hear that one didn't make it.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m sorry you lost one. 

Glad the other boy made it. He is so cute! Definitely a mama’s boy!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry you had a stillborn, my condolences. That's a cute little buckling, love his coloring. He looks like a "Calico Kid".


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So glad this little guy is healthy. 
Sorry you lost one.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Aw, very sorry to hear one didn't make it. 😢

Really happy to hear that momma Bunny and her absolutely beautiful little boy are doing fantastic though!! 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How cute! Sorry bout the other guy..


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

omg he is so cute. congrats.. hope he grows up healthy and this thread will have many more photos of him..


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Super cute! I also saw him and bunny on Facebook! Unless someone had the same name and same cute kid!


----------

